# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Υπέρβαρη κανάρα.

## vasilis.a

πριν 2 μηνες πηρα (με σκοπο να σωσω)μια καναρα απο καποιον γνωστο του γνωστου κλπ την οποια νομιζε πως ηταν αρσενικο που δεν κελαιδουσε μεχρι που εκανε αυγο στο κλουβι.την ειχαν σε μικρο κλουβι και το φαγητο της..σκετο καναβουρι!!με την πρωτη ματια εδειχνε διπλασια απο κοινο καναρινι.φανταστειτε ενα μπατζι και ενα εγγλεζικο διπλα διπλα.την εβαλα σε ζευγαρωστρα 60αρα.στην αρχη με αναμικτη τροφη,κελαιδινη και λιιιγο καναβουρι.σταδιακα της ελλατωνα τους λιπαρους σπορους και σε συνδιασμο με πολλα φρουτα και χορταρικα προσπαθω να την αδυνατισω αλλα δεν βλεπω αποτελεσμα.σημερα την κοιταξα στην κοιλια και ειναι γεματη λιπος..απο το στερνο μεχρι την αμαρα..ευτυχως ειναι δεκτικο πουλακι.κανει μπανιο κινειται κανονικα ειναι ζωηρη.τι διατροφη να της κανω να υπαρξει σταδιακα αποτελεσμα?

----------


## mitsman

Θα φτιαξεις ενα μειγμα με 85% αμυλουχους σπορους και 15% λιπαρους!
Μια συσταση που θα εδινα εγω ειναι:
75% κεχρι
10% βρωμη
7% περίλλα
4% καναβουρι
4% λιναρι

Και θα δινεις ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου την ημερα! Δεν θα γεμιζεις μια ταιστρα φουλ! ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου καθε μερα!
Κομμενα τα φρουτα και δωσε οσο μπορεις πρασινα..... λαχανικα- χορταρικα!

----------


## vasilis.a

θα λιποθυμησει απτην πεινα!!!θα συνεχισω λιγες μερες ακομη το aidonine αλλα μετα να βαλω και καποια αλλη βιταμινη?

----------


## mitsman

Δεν έχει ανάγκη απο βιταμίνες το πουλι!!! Αλλα απο σωστή διατροφή!!

----------


## lefteris13

πιστευω αφου παραειναι παχυ θα ταν καλυτερο μονο κεχρι-βρωμη(70-30) ή ακομα και μονο κεχρι, αφου ετσι κι αλλιως σε περιοδο συντηρησης ειμαστε, δεν εχει τοση αναγκη για τους λιπαρους και για πιο αμεσα αποτελεσματα.

εσυ Δημητρη αυτο το μιγμα το χρησιμοποιεις ολο το χρονο ή για αδυνατισμα;

----------


## mitsman

Καθε σπορος εχει την αξια του και την σημασια του στην καλη λειτουργια του οργανισμου των πουλιων!
Πιστευω χωρις να ειμαι απολυτος οτι πρεπει να υπαρχει μια μικρη ποικιλια σπορων με χαμηλη ποσοστοση των λιπαρων σπορων!
Το αντιθετο ισως ειχε ασχημα αποτελεσματα οπως μια συνεχη πτωση φτερων!

Εγω την συσταση αυτη την χρησιμοποιω απο τον απογαλακτισμο μεχρι την πρετοιμασια για αναπαραγωγη!

----------


## Pidgey

Βασίλη ακολούθησες το μείγμα που σου πρότεινε ο Δημήτρης; Είδες κάποια βελτίωση στο θέμα του λίπους;

----------


## vasilis.a

νικο εκανα μια διατροφη με βαση απο τον δημητρη δηλαδη..εβαζα λιγο παραπανω απο το κουταλακι που μου ειπε γιατι το πουλι ηταν πεσμενο και ταλαιπωρημενο γιατι παραλληλα του εκανα και θεραπεια με αντιβιωση και αλοιφες για αλλο προβλημα.οποτε χοντρικα του εβαζα μιση κουταλια κεχρι manitoba μιση κουταλια βρωμη σπασμενη στο μπλεντερ μιση κουταλια περιλα και μια τσιμπια(οπως πιανω με τα δαχτυλα)αγκαθι μαριας και μια τσιμπια νιζερ.επισης εβαζα και περιπου 10 σπορακια καναβουρι.τα ανακατευα ολα μαζι και τα εβαζα σε μια μικρη ταιστρα.ολο το μιγμα το ετρωγε σε  2-2μιση μερες.η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχασε λιγο λιπος απο την κοιλια,δεν εφυγε εντελως αλλα σταδιακα φευγει.εμεινε ομωσ ακομη ολο το λιπος πιο ψηλα οπως στη δικη σου περιπτωση ακομη.πιστευω σταδιακα θα τα παει καλα.

----------


## panos70

Eγω θα ελεγα δωσε το μειγμα του Δημητρη 2 εβδομαδες και μετα αυξησε κι αλλο  το κεχρι να παει στο 85% και μειωσε τους λιπαρους σπορους ,και στην 60αρα τη ζευγαρωστρα θα εχεις μονο 2 παταρακια ενα στην ακρη ψηλα και ενα στην αλλη ακρη χαμηλα

----------


## jk21

το μιγμα του Δημητρη ηταν επαρκεστατο για διαιτα ,ακομα και αν το πουλι ειχε πτεροροια .Τωρα που εχει περασει σχεδον σε ολα τα πουλια η πτεροροια και ειμαστε σε διαστημα συντηρησης στα πουλια μας ,αυτο που ειχε πει ο Δημητρης ,μπορει να δοθει και σε πουλι που δεν ειναι καν παχουλο 

ΑΝ
θελεις το πουλακι να αδυνατισει 

75% κεχρι
15% βρωμη
7% κανναβουρι (αφου μαλλον δεν εχεις περιλλα )
και 3 % λιναρι ή αγκαθι μαριας  

αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση πανω απο 1 κουταλακι ανα μια ημερα ή 2 ανα δυο (αν δεν μπορεις να το ελεγχεις καθε μερα )

υποχρεωτικα καθε μα καθε μερα , αποκλειστικα πικρο ραδικι που αυτη την εποχη εχουν ολες οι λαικες !

----------


## vasilis.a

ουσιαστικα το ιδιο εκανα με αυτο που λες.συνολικα ηταν 2-3 κουταλιες για 2 -2μιση μερες.περιλα του βαζω αλλα δεν την προτιμαει ιδιαιτερα.επισης καθημερινα δινω πολλα χορταρικα μπροκολο ταραξακο φυλλα,και επειδη πεταω σε γλαστρες οτι απομενει απο τις ταιστρες των αλλων πουλιων φυτρωνουν οι σποροι και δινω συνεχεια.σχεδον ενα μηνα τωρα εχασε λιγο λιπος απο την κοιλια,ενω αν το δεις απο μακρια δειχνει να εχει αδυνατισει σε σχεση με το πως ηταν.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη ειχες γραψει για την περιλλα και δεν το ειδα ,σορρυ .Ειναι λιγο πιο λιπαρο απο αυτο που σου ειχα πει ,αλλα η κυριως επιφυλαξη μου ειναι η ποσοτητα ,που μιλας για κουταλιες; ελπιζω να μην εννοεις της σουπας και ακομα και για του γλυκου να λεμε ,τις 2 να μην τις ξεπερνας

----------


## stylianos

> το μιγμα του Δημητρη ηταν επαρκεστατο για διαιτα ,ακομα και αν το πουλι ειχε πτεροροια .Τωρα που εχει περασει σχεδον σε ολα τα πουλια η πτεροροια και ειμαστε σε διαστημα συντηρησης στα πουλια μας ,αυτο που ειχε πει ο Δημητρης ,μπορει να δοθει και σε πουλι που δεν ειναι καν παχουλο 
> 
> ΑΝ
> θελεις το πουλακι να αδυνατισει 
> 
> 75% κεχρι
> 15% βρωμη
> 7% κανναβουρι (αφου μαλλον δεν εχεις περιλλα )
> και 3 % λιναρι ή αγκαθι μαριας  
> ...


Μολις σημερα ξεκινησα αυτο το μιγμα για ενα αρσενικο που εχει προβλημα, αγριο ραδικι φυτρωνει εξω απο την αυλη μου και κοβω φρεσκο καθε μερα. Θα του κανω αυτη τη διατροφη και θα τον τσεκαρω ανα βδομαδα.

----------


## jk21

Στελιο θα ηθελα να δω το επιπεδο του προβληματος με φωτο .Ειδικα αν το εχεις σε εσωτερικο χωρο ,θα ηθελα να το δω ,γιατι μπορει να χρειαζεται ακομη πιο εντονα διαιτητικο μιγμα .Σε εξωτερικο χωρο μαλλον ειμαστε οκ

----------


## xarhs

> πριν 2 μηνες πηρα (με σκοπο να σωσω)μια καναρα απο καποιον γνωστο του γνωστου κλπ την οποια νομιζε πως ηταν αρσενικο που δεν κελαιδουσε μεχρι που εκανε αυγο στο κλουβι.την ειχαν σε μικρο κλουβι και το φαγητο της..σκετο καναβουρι!!με την πρωτη ματια εδειχνε διπλασια απο κοινο καναρινι.φανταστειτε ενα μπατζι και ενα εγγλεζικο διπλα διπλα.την εβαλα σε ζευγαρωστρα 60αρα.στην αρχη με αναμικτη τροφη,κελαιδινη και λιιιγο καναβουρι.σταδιακα της ελλατωνα τους λιπαρους σπορους και σε συνδιασμο με πολλα φρουτα και χορταρικα προσπαθω να την αδυνατισω αλλα δεν βλεπω αποτελεσμα.σημερα την κοιταξα στην κοιλια και ειναι γεματη λιπος..απο το στερνο μεχρι την αμαρα..ευτυχως ειναι δεκτικο πουλακι.κανει μπανιο κινειται κανονικα ειναι ζωηρη.τι διατροφη να της κανω να υπαρξει σταδιακα αποτελεσμα?


ειναι πολυ σημαντικο η καναρα να τρωει πολλα χορταρικα η και φρουτακια που δεν παχαινουν και βοηθανε το πουλι να εχει ενα σωστο μεταβολισμο.

Το πουλακι αυτο λογικα παχυνε ανεξελεγχτα  γιατι ετρωγε σπορους πολυ λιπαρους.

με το μιγμα θελει αλλαγη σιγα σιγα.

εγω θα εδινα ενα κανονικο ισσοροπημενο μιγμα , οχι να κοβονταν οι λιπαροι οι σποροι , αλλα θα φροντιζα να ειναι περιορισμενη η τροφη στην ταιστρα (ημερισια προσληψη) ετσι ωστε να τρωει και τους λιπαρους που λογικα θα τρωει και πρωτους , αλλα και το κεχρι που παντα το τρωνε τελευταιο τα παχουλα πουλια.

Σε συνδιασμο με τα λαχανικα θα το βοηθησει παρα πολυ.

Το αλλο κομματι που ειναι εξισου σημαντικο ειναι να πεταει. Δεν ξερω σε τι κλουβι το εχεις τωρα , αλλα σιγουρα θα χρειαζεται αμολυμα μεσα σε δωματιο (με κλειστες τις κουρτινες και τα παραθυρα)  ετσι ωστε να γυμναζεται.

Αν δεν πεταει θα το αναγκαζεις να πεταξει......... με καποιο τροπο.

----------


## stylianos

ειναι το ετερο αρσενικο φαιφ του φιλου που το κρατησα για να του κανω θεραπεια γιατι ασθμαινε (1 βδομαδα aviomycine + 1 βδομαδα vitamix plus) και αφου το αφησα για δυο βδομαδες ακομα παρατηρησα τελευταια οτι προσπαθουσε πολυ για να σταθει στα κλαρια, ετσι ανακαλυψα οτι ειχε παραγινει το κακο. τα πουλακια τα εχω εξω τον πιο πολυ καιρο, μονο τα βραδια που πεφτει πολυ η θερμοκρασια (κοντα στην Παρνηθα) τωρα τον χειμωνα τα βαζω μεσα.

----------


## jk21

περα απο το σημειο εκεινο πουθ κοκκινιζει στην κοιλια και μαλλον ειναι εξωτερικο τριχοειδες αιμοφορο αγγειο στο δερμα που εχει σπασει (μαλλον οχι σημαντικο αλλα το παρακολουθεις ) υπαρχει στο λαιμο προς τα δεξια ,κατι κατω απο τα φτερα .δες σε παρακαλω τι συμβαινει και ξαναπες μας ή βγαλε και αλλη φωτο ¨¨

λιπος υπαρχει παντου σε κοιλια και προλοβο 

κανεις τη διαιτα με το συγκεκριμενο μιγμα και οχι μονο αμυλουχους ,λογω συνθηκων εκτροφης .τα χορταρικα και ειδικα τα πικρα ραδικια ,τσουκνιδα και ζωχαρια να ειναι συχνοτατα και απαραιτητα καθε μερα .Εννοειται να εχει χωρο να πετα .πες μας και τι μιγμα ετρωγε πριν και αν η ποσοτητα ηταν ελεγχομενη ή οχι

----------


## stylianos

Δημητρη αν εννοεις λιπος κατω απο τα φτερα, ναι και εχει και στην αλλη πλευρα. Χρησιμοποιω πλεον μονο αυτο το μιγμα και στην ποσοτητα που αναφερεται, οταν λες αμυλουχους τι θες να πεις? Εξ αρχης τον ειχα σε ζευγαρωστρα για να εχει περισσοτερο χωρο να πετα. Η ποσοτητα ηταν σε μια σχετικη αφθονια απο 1 δαχτυλο τροφη και στις δυο ταιστρες λογω χειμωνα, χυμα απο πετσοπ ειναι η τροφη και ετσι δεν γνωριζω αναλογιες οποτε σου βαζω μια φωτο, αλλα την ιδια βαζω και στο υπολοιπα πουλακια.
κ

----------


## jk21

περα απο το λιπος ,κατι δειχνει λιγο περιεργο και θα ηθελα να εχουμε μια φωτο ψηλα στο λαιμο καθαροτερη με τα πουπουλα παραμερισμενα .Ισως ειναι σκια 

το μιγμα θα προτιμουσα να ειναι καποιο χωρις ρουπσεν ,αν ηταν να το αραιωνες με αμυλουχους (κεχρι ,βρωμη ) .το δικο σου εχει ρουπσεν που εχω λογους να πιστευω οτι εχει ευθυνη για οτι βλεπουμε .αν δεν θες να το αλλαξεις , βαλε 15 % βρωμη και 10 % κεχρι επιπλεον 

θα προτιμουσα αν βρεις μεμονωμενους σπορους ,να κανεις μιγμα εξ αρχης εκεινο που αναφεραμε πιο πανω 

χορταρικα καθε μερα 

οχι πανω απο 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ανα πουλι την ημερα

----------


## stylianos

Εχεις δικιο Δημητρη οντως υπαρχει κατι αν αυτο επεσε στην αντιληψη σου, αλλα βλεπει το εμπειρο ματι. Δειχνει καπως ανησυχητικο δεν ξερω αν το βοηθησει η διαιτα.

----------


## jk21

oχι τελικα δεν βλεπω ,κατι παραπανω απο αυτο που ειχα ετσι κι αλλιως δει .ΑΥτο ειναι το λιπος που ειναι στο φουλ και σε κεινη την περιοχη .δεν υπαρχει κατι επιπλεον δεξια οπως το βλεπουμε ,που με ανησυχουσε .το αγγειο δεν ειναι κατι .ειναι απο το τεντωμα του δερματος 

Πιστη τηρηση της μεγιστης ποσοτητας σπορων ,χορταρικα καθε μερα οσο θελουν και κυριως πικρα ραδικια .Αν γινεται να μην υπαρχει ιχνος ρουπσεν ,αλλα και νιζερ στην τροφη .Αλλιως δεν σου εγγυωμαι για το αποτελεσμα 

Κομμενη καθε ετοιμη αυγοτροφη 

2 φορες την εβδομαδα (αν θες και συνεχομενες ) αυτη χωρις κροκο ή σκετο ασπραδι απο βρασμενο αυγο .Αν δωσεις μιγμα χωρις βρωμη ,τοτε δινεις σιγουρα και απο αυτη που εχει νιφαδες*Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5 βήματα*

χ]χωρ

----------


## stylianos

Το μιγμα που χρησιμοποιω το εφτιαξα βαση της αρχικης συνταγης
75% κεχρι
15% βρωμη
7% κανναβουρι
3% λιναρι
 η αυγοτροφη με ασπραδι που μου λες ειναι απαραιτητη? γιατι ουτε ετοιμη του εδινα απο φοβο για το βαρος του.

----------


## jk21

οχι απαραιτητα ,απλα λιγη δεν πειραζει ,για να  μην χανει παραλληλα με λιπος και μυικο ιστο .Λιγο ασπραδακι αφου δινεις βρωμη ,ειναι νερακι με καθαρη πρωτεινη .Δινε 1 φορα εστω την εβδομαδα και οχι ποσοτητα

----------

